# ruten spitze gebrochen letzter ring



## merlin12 (9. August 2010)

hallo mir ist meine nagelneue abu garcia fantasista an der spitze gebochen#q das ende der rute werde ich noch finden(zu dunkel um zusuchen)
was kostet mich die rute wieder zu reparieren?=
und wo kann ich das am besten reparieren lassen`?
lg Merlin


----------



## Fisch-Finder (10. August 2010)

*AW: ruten spitze gebrochen letzter ring*

Nabend,
bei deinem Händler, kostet ca. 2,50 Euro – 5,00 Euro!

Gruß David


----------



## merlin12 (10. August 2010)

*AW: ruten spitze gebrochen letzter ring*

wirklich so billig? das wäre ja fantastisch
wo kann ich das dann reparieren lassen? angelgeschäft?
Lg merlin


----------



## tudells (10. August 2010)

*AW: ruten spitze gebrochen letzter ring*

Ich repariere alle meine Angelsachen selber sei es Ruten, Rollen usw.
Naja je nachdem bei wen du geht kostet das Rep bis zu 20€ rede aus eigener Erfahrung. Es kommt darauf an was gemacht wird.Du musst ja das Material rechnen. Was genau ist den kaputt???? Wenn du fragen hast meld dich einfach per PN bei mir Woher kommst du denn, vielleicht kenne ich jemanden aus deiner Richtung der das drauf hat


----------



## Michel81 (10. August 2010)

*AW: ruten spitze gebrochen letzter ring*

so eine teure neue rute gebrochen? geh dahin, wo du sie gekauft hast. bei einnem online-shop ist das natuerlich schwieriger. gute marken haben oft einen erstaunlich guten kundenservice. so eine fantasista ist ja nicht ganz billig, also probier es mal. 

ansonsten kann man die spitze abschneiden und einen neuen ring aufkleben. um den bruch herum gibt es oft haarrisse, deshalb muss man etwas sicherheitsabstand einkalkulieren. geh einfach in einen guten angelladen, da werden sie dir helfen koennen.

ich drueck dir die daumen!


----------



## WK1956 (10. August 2010)

*AW: ruten spitze gebrochen letzter ring*

Hallo,


merlin12 schrieb:


> hallo mir ist meine nagelneue abu garcia fantasista an der spitze gebochen


 
tut mir leid für dich, wie ist das passiert?



merlin12 schrieb:


> was kostet mich die rute wieder zu reparieren?=


 
unter Umständen gar nichts. 
Wenn die Rute noch Garantie hat und bei ordnungsgemäßen Gebrauch kaputt ging, dann wird sie normalerweise kostenlos repariert oder ersetzt.



merlin12 schrieb:


> und wo kann ich das am besten reparieren lassen`?


 
wende dich an deinen Fachhändler, er wird dir helfen.

Gruß Werner


----------



## Wallerschreck (10. August 2010)

*AW: ruten spitze gebrochen letzter ring*

Das erste halbe Jahr liegt die Beweislast beim Händler. Will heißen der Händler muss dir nachweisen das du die Rute schuldhaft beschädigt hast. Das dürfte sich in der Praxis als schwierig erweisen bzw. dürfter die Firma mehr kosten als dir einfach entsprechenden Ersatz zu besorgen. Weshalb du davon ausgehen kannst das du sie auf Garantie ersetzt bekommst.
Nach einem halben Jahr liegt die Beweislast umgekehrt und du kannst nur noch auf Kulanz hoffen.


----------



## Merlin (10. August 2010)

*AW: ruten spitze gebrochen letzter ring*

was ist denn das für ein Quatsch.....
du kaufst dir z.B ein neues Auto fährst frontal gegen einen Baum und dann gehst du zum Autohändler und bekommst neues ??


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. August 2010)

*AW: ruten spitze gebrochen letzter ring*

Iss noch Garantie drauf?

Wenn ja, nehme ich an die Rute ist beim Anschlag gebrochen|rolleyes.
In dem Fall gehste zum Händler und lässt dir ein neues Spitzenteil besorgen.

Iss keine Garantie mehr drauf, geh trotzdem zum Händler und frag was eine Reparatur bzw. ein neues Spitzenteil kosten.


----------



## antonio (10. August 2010)

*AW: ruten spitze gebrochen letzter ring*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Das erste halbe Jahr liegt die Beweislast beim Händler. Will heißen der Händler muss dir nachweisen das du die Rute schuldhaft beschädigt hast. Das dürfte sich in der Praxis als schwierig erweisen bzw. dürfter die Firma mehr kosten als dir einfach entsprechenden Ersatz zu besorgen. Weshalb du davon ausgehen kannst das du sie auf Garantie ersetzt bekommst.
> Nach einem halben Jahr liegt die Beweislast umgekehrt und du kannst nur noch auf Kulanz hoffen.




richtig gilt aber nur für die gewährleistung.
hat die rute noch garantie zum beispiel 1 jahr dann greift die garantie.

antonio


----------



## antonio (10. August 2010)

*AW: ruten spitze gebrochen letzter ring*



Merlin schrieb:


> was ist denn das für ein Quatsch.....
> du kaufst dir z.B ein neues Auto fährst frontal gegen einen Baum und dann gehst du zum Autohändler und bekommst neues ??



den quatsch erzählst du hier.

antonio


----------



## Merlin (10. August 2010)

*AW: ruten spitze gebrochen letzter ring*

@antonio
dann erkläre doch mal wieso eine Rute direkt an der Spitze bricht ??

Beim angeln geht das jedenfalls nicht so einfach...und nur weil die Rute noch Garantie hat gekommst man doch nicht automatisch eine neue Rute ! oder glaubst du noch an den Weihnachtsmann


----------



## antonio (10. August 2010)

*AW: ruten spitze gebrochen letzter ring*



Merlin schrieb:


> @antonio
> dann erkläre doch mal wieso eine Rute direkt an der Spitze bricht ??
> 
> Beim angeln geht das jedenfalls nicht so einfach...und nur weil die Rute noch Garantie hat gekommst man doch nicht automatisch eine neue Rute ! oder glaubst du noch an den Weihnachtsmann




dann sag doch daß du sie kaputtgemacht hast.
es hätte ja auch nen materialfehler sein können.
wenn du sie durch falsche handhabung etc. kaputtgemacht hast greift natürlich keine garantie und gewährleistung.
das sollte eigentlich jedem klar sein.

antonio


----------



## Merlin (10. August 2010)

*AW: ruten spitze gebrochen letzter ring*

Da sind wir ja einer Meinung..das Problem ist doch ,das keiner zugibt das er es selber war und im Zweifelsfall ist dann der Händler Schuld wenn es mit der Garantie nicht klappt


----------



## antonio (10. August 2010)

*AW: ruten spitze gebrochen letzter ring*



Merlin schrieb:


> Da sind wir ja einer Meinung..das Problem ist doch ,das keiner zugibt das er es selber war und im Zweifelsfall ist dann der Händler Schuld wenn es mit der Garantie nicht klappt



#6#6#6

hättest gleich schreiben können mir ist die spitze durch eigene schuld abgebrochen, dann wär diese diskussion nicht aufgekommen.

antonio


----------



## Merlin (10. August 2010)

*AW: ruten spitze gebrochen letzter ring*

Sorry..

aber mir ist zum Glück nichts kaputt gegangen..das war der Themenstarter.
Der hat nur fast den selben Namen:q


----------



## antonio (10. August 2010)

*AW: ruten spitze gebrochen letzter ring*

siehst du ich werd auch alt hab die "12" übersehen und schon warst du der themenstarter:q:q

antonio


----------



## Wallerschreck (10. August 2010)

*AW: ruten spitze gebrochen letzter ring*



Merlin schrieb:


> was ist denn das für ein Quatsch.....
> du kaufst dir z.B ein neues Auto fährst frontal gegen einen Baum und dann gehst du zum Autohändler und bekommst neues ??



Bei dem Beispiel lässt sich recht einfach beweisen das die Schuld nicht beim Hersteller lag den Baum gibts nämlich sicher nicht Serienmäßig 
Aber bei einem Rutenbruch ist die Beweislast nicht so eindeutig da kanns gerade bei einer neuen Rute immer auch Materialfehler oder eine Lager/Transportbeschädigung seitens Hersteller oder Händler gewesen sein.




antonio schrieb:


> richtig gilt aber nur für die gewährleistung.
> hat die rute noch garantie zum beispiel 1 jahr dann greift die garantie.
> antonio



Korrekt! Ich ging jetzt von der Gewährleistung aus die ja immer minimal da sein muss.


----------



## Fabian95 (10. August 2010)

*AW: ruten spitze gebrochen letzter ring*

Bei mir ham sie den letzten ring eifach abgemacht und festgeklebt 

Fabi


----------



## Wallerschreck (10. August 2010)

*AW: ruten spitze gebrochen letzter ring*

Jede Reperatur schadet der Rutenaction. Egal ob man sie kürzt oder die Bruchstücke mit einer Hülse wieder zusammensetzt das Ergebnis kommt nicht mehr an die eigentliche Rute heran. Darum würde ich grundsätzlich erstmal versuchen das ganze über Garantie abzuwickeln.


----------



## merlin12 (10. August 2010)

*AW: ruten spitze gebrochen letzter ring*

moin nachdem ich heute aufgestanden war hab ich nach dem spitzenteil gesucht leider keins gefunden#q ärgerlich!
es sind nur glaub ich 1cm der rute gebrochen nicht mehr(siehe bild).
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




wäre es nich möglcih einfach n neuen ring ganz oben raufzusetzen?
2frage ist wo kann ich die gewährleistung in anspruch nehmen?
hab die angel bei moritz in Kaltenkirchen gekauft. die haben extra noch die rute mit mir getestet ob sie kaputt geht. also weiss ich nicht ob ich dort dann die gewärleistung on anspruch nehmen kann.!?
lg merlin


----------



## antonio (10. August 2010)

*AW: ruten spitze gebrochen letzter ring*

ein neuer ring wäre möglich, aber es sollte vorher geprüft werden ob es ein glatter bruch ist oder ob der blank noch weiter gerissen ist.

zur gewährleistung /garantie müßtest du erst mal sagen wie das passiert ist.
die gibts nämlich nur bei material- produktionsfehlern, nichtvorhandensein von zugesicherten eigenschaften und ähnlichem.

antonio


----------



## Wallerschreck (10. August 2010)

*AW: ruten spitze gebrochen letzter ring*

Die Gewahrleistung musst du dort in Anspruch nehmen wo du sie gekauft hast.
Auch wenn dort im Laden jemand dir die Rute in die Hand gedrückt und "jetzt bieg mal" gesagt hast schließt das noch lange keine Materialfehler aus. Diese wirken sich mitunter erst bei ganz speziellen Belastungen aus (Auswerfen, Anhieb, Hänger usw.)

Nebenbei muss der Händler die Rute nicht auf eigene Kosten ersetzen sondern das geht natürlich über den Hersteller und der kann dir Ersatz zu Selbstkosten beschaffen was ein Bruchteil dessen ist was du für die Rute bezahlen musst also kein Grund für schlechtes Gewissen dadurch wird niemand arm und du ärgerst dich nicht über die schöne neue Rute die für alle Zeit "halb kaputt" bleibt.


----------



## merlin12 (10. August 2010)

*AW: ruten spitze gebrochen letzter ring*

allles hat geklappt bin zum angellladen gefahren.
der angestellte hat mir die angel repariert(neuen ring raufgesetzt).
danke für die antworten
mfg Merlin


----------

